# Your very own Hasselhoff !



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters, I was on Craigslist looking for some goodies, when I spotted this gem!!! Imagine this in someones haunt, I would scream,...then laugh 'til I puked!! Hope you get a good laugh, enjoy! http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/clt/1745355205.html :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I laughed!!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Bwahahahaha! This is when Spongebob used The Hof like a waterski and skiied on his back...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That poor man looks like he's trying to pass something and it isn't working:googly:


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

MORE FIBER in the DIET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, Haunti!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

is that even real? at first i thought it was a joke...that is really scary!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> Bwahahahaha! This is when Spongebob used The Hof like a waterski and skiied on his back...


Correction, this is when hes about to shoot them out of his chest.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

LMAO....well this IS So Calif ya know


----------

